# New Hay Pricing Tool



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's info of a new hay pricing tool available.









Industry News: New Online Tool Builds Hay-Pricing Confidence | MARKETING content from Hay & Forage Grower

Regards, Mike


----------

